# Smashbox Foundation Match/ Swatches! Can anyone help me?



## 8ecky (May 28, 2012)

Hi everyone  I just joined, so I'm really sorry if this is in the wrong place...

  	I'm in the U.K and we don't have Smashbox stores over here, it's only available to buy online atm.

  	Basically I've heard great things about Studio Skin 15 Hour Wear Foundation and really want to buy some, so I need an idea of a shade.

  	I'm MAC NW15 (I think), I wear Revlon Colorstay in 'Buff', and I've recently bought Rimmel 25 Hour in 'Ivory'.

  	It's between shade 1.1 and 1.2 in the Studio Skin, but Temptalia's foundation matrix isn't helping as it doesn't have 1.1 listed, and there aren't a lot of swatches about.

  	If anyone has any clue I would be very grateful, also if anyone has any swatches for the foundation too.

  	Becky.


----------



## 8ecky (May 29, 2012)

Bump?


----------



## shellygrrl (May 29, 2012)

Revlon CS Buff is a bit warmer than the lightest shade (Ivory).  I've not seen any physical swatches of the Smashbox foundation online, unfortunately (not even in the Swatches section on here). But if swatches on Smashbox's website and Sephora are anything to go by, 1.2 would be closer to Buff than 1.1, IMO.


----------



## 8ecky (May 29, 2012)

Well according to the people at MAC I'm an NW so that means I have pink undertones (I thought I had slightly yellow undertones haha).
  	And I'm not sure if I should be getting a foundation with pink undertones or a foundation shade such as buff which is warmer? Not sure if I'm supposed to go for pink shades to match or warmer shades to counteract the pink.

  	I got Estee Lauder Double Wear in 1c1 shell which is too pale. 1w1 was a bit too dark. Haha...

  	Thank you for your help!

  	I've heard great things about this foundation and I really want to try it.


----------



## shellygrrl (May 29, 2012)

Did they not have a 1N1 shade in Double Wear for you to try out? Seems to me like, if they had one, it may've been a better match for you.  Foundation-wise, IMO, always try to match to your jawline if you can. (Hard to do when you're shopping for foundations online and most companies don't sell samples or testers online -- something I wish they would do, although I can kind of understand why they may not want to.)  Also, MAC people can be wrong. So can their website. (Seriously; it thinks I'm NC20 in most of their foundations, which is total BS; I know I'm much lighter than that.)


----------



## shellygrrl (May 29, 2012)

Did they not have a 1N1 shade in Double Wear for you to try out? Seems to me like, if they had one, it may've been a better match for you.  Foundation-wise, IMO, always try to match to your jawline if you can. (Hard to do when you're shopping for foundations online and most companies don't sell samples or testers online -- something I wish they would do, although I can kind of understand why they may not want to.)  Also, MAC people can be wrong.


----------

